
Launch day for TEAMS.gg – a tech retrospective from a solo engineer - tgg_tom
https://blog.teams.gg/launching-teams-gg-a-tech-retrospective/
======
tgg_tom
Hey! I'm the author - and the engineer who built the backend of TEAMS.gg :)
Happy to answer any questions!

